
The Intricate Economics of Massive Cruise Ships Are Fascinating - tortilla
https://jalopnik.com/the-intricate-economics-of-massive-cruise-ships-is-fasc-1825051121
======
tortilla
Warning! 90 second infomercial for Dashlane at the end of the video. But the
video itself is pretty good.

